# MS Excel



## strayokatoknight (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there anyone here that is handy with the Excel program. I'm working on a project and need some help majorly. ^.^


----------



## Saga (Aug 15, 2013)

It would help us majorly if you just told us the problem straight out


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm very handy with Office.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2013)

Excel is very handy once you learn how to use it.  What specifically are you trying to do?


----------



## strayokatoknight (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I'm attempting to create a probabilty system using basic rpg statistics, a dice roller program(in excel), and the like to help me determine who would win in a fight between two combatants. Lol, its gonna be tough I know but I've been working on it for some time now.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2013)

=RANDBETWEEN(X,Y) will give you a die roll between X and Y.  Other than that your description is still too vague to give any help, really.  What specific, mathematical functions are you trying to get Excel to do?


----------



## strayokatoknight (Aug 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> =RANDBETWEEN(X,Y) will give you a die roll between X and Y.  Other than that your description is still too vague to give any help, really.  What specific, mathematical functions are you trying to get Excel to do?



You're right, I do apologize. Let's see I have primary statistics. Attributes for the person, two weapon attributes (primary weapon and secondary if char uses one, and armour attributes including buffs to the char's attributes. This all together get calculated into the secondary attributes, such as attack, defense, speed, etc. I have all this and the dice roller program ready just not sure how to get to my end goal.

I'd like to add special attacks to the mix, like if I did superman vs goku again (i know its been done, but I can use the derived statistical data as a way to test my program) but how to do the "if dice roll is x then roll percentile die to determine which special to use i stead of standard attack." And how can I create a sequence program, to do this over several "turns." And to be able to have an hp counter that ends the sequence when one hp counter reaches zero. This way I can take two fighters and have a clear cut winner.

even if you dont know the formulas and such maybe someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2013)

strayokatoknight said:


> You're right, I do apologize. Let's see I have primary statistics. Attributes for the person, two weapon attributes (primary weapon and secondary if char uses one, and armour attributes including buffs to the char's attributes. This all together get calculated into the secondary attributes, such as attack, defense, speed, etc. I have all this and the dice roller program ready just not sure how to get to my end goal.
> 
> I'd like to add special attacks to the mix, like if I did superman vs goku again (i know its been done, but I can use the derived statistical data as a way to test my program) but how to do the "if dice roll is x then roll percentile die to determine which special to use i stead of standard attack." And how can I create a sequence program, to do this over several "turns." And to be able to have an hp counter that ends the sequence when one hp counter reaches zero. This way I can take two fighters and have a clear cut winner.
> 
> even if you dont know the formulas and such maybe someone can point me in the right direction.



Excel really isn't well-suited to this sort of thing.  You could use formulas to determine the outcome of a particular attack based on the characters' statistics, but to procedurally select attacks over several rounds of combat until there is a winner as a routine, you're probably better off learning to write a simple Java app.


----------



## strayokatoknight (Aug 16, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Excel really isn't well-suited to this sort of thing.  You could use formulas to determine the outcome of a particular attack based on the characters' statistics, but to procedurally select attacks over several rounds of combat until there is a winner as a routine, you're probably better off learning to write a simple Java app.



Hm, valid point. Perhaps I can always just do a full "round" by hand and take the damage done turn by turn.


----------



## strayokatoknight (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. ^.^ If you have any ideas or tips, let me know. Lol. Always looking to improve.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know Excel too much. Sorry.

But, there may be some tutorials out there on the web.


----------

